# Plating Rectifier Output Wiring



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

What's the distance from the rectifier to the contact blocks on the tank and the anodes? Are the anode and cathode conductors the same length? 

Can you make a drawing of the tank and where the anodes are located?


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

*Scotchcoat police alert*

For the Scotchcoat police....in this application Scotchcoat is good for corrosion protection for the conductors and some of the equipment.


----------



## CosmicFloyd (Aug 4, 2010)

*Conductor Lengths*

The cable lengths will be about 30 feet to one side of the tank and 35 feet to the other. Annode and Cathode lengths are similar.

The rectifier output connects to the annodes via a copper carrier bar (about 1/4" thick X 1"Wide X 18" long). The contacts are located "between" cells. Though not submerged, is very moist and "steamy" in this area.

My drawing is worse than my code interpretation.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

I would stick to what you got because a single 1000mcm conductor will be MF in getting in the conduit ..if it will fit.


----------



## CosmicFloyd (Aug 4, 2010)

*Thanks*

Well, I was thinking of maybe 2 500MCM cables as a compromise. But since what I have has worked somewhat well according to those that have been here a while, I could stay with what we have.

Was just trying to make sure that I could stay with what we have. Again, thanks much.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

CosmicFloyd said:


> Well, I was thinking of maybe 2 500MCM cables as a compromise. But since what I have has worked somewhat well according to those that have been here a while, I could stay with what we have.
> 
> Was just trying to make sure that I could stay with what we have. Again, thanks much.


you could increase the conductor a size if you are concerned with heat. I was thinking more of a voltage drop, but at 30-35ft it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have quite a bit of experience in plating operations up to 4000 amps at 16 volts. 

What we mostly did was run solid copper bus bar for nearly the entire length, except for the final run to the anode baskets. The anode baskets were run with DLO cable at 175% of the circuit's rated ampacity. We siliconed the terminals on the DLO cable leads, at each end, during the off hours (silicone will cause "fish eyes" in the plating if you don't allow it to cure fully). Hope that helps.


----------

